
Apple is becoming a camera company - happy-go-lucky
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/15/apple-iphone-11-shows-transformation-to-camera-company.html
======
rdtwo
That’s because all smart phones are essentially only differentiated by battery
life and cameras. Nobody really cares about the other features

